# Proposed Salary Package



## honcito

Dear All,

I just got a proposed salary package to move to Sharjah and would like to ask you guys if it looks good enough or not, according to your experience and knowledge of UAE.

Basic Salary US$7300/m
Housing Allow US$ 2700/m
Sup Housing US$ 650/m
Transportation US$ 550/m
School per Child US$ 500/m
Anual Fligths for me and family Included
Healt Insurance for me and family Included
Performance bonus 0-5 months

Employer is located in Sharjah, and want to know if it is safe and good living in Sharjah itself or it's better to live in Dubai and comute everyday?

What about International Schools in Sharjah? I have 3 years old kid and 1 comming..

Well guys, thank a lot for all the info you can provide me!!!


----------



## mgb

honcito said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got a proposed salary package to move to Sharjah and would like to ask you guys if it looks good enough or not, according to your experience and knowledge of UAE.
> 
> Basic Salary US$7300/m
> Housing Allow US$ 2700/m
> Sup Housing US$ 650/m
> Transportation US$ 550/m
> School per Child US$ 500/m
> Anual Fligths for me and family Included
> Healt Insurance for me and family Included
> Performance bonus 0-5 months
> 
> Employer is located in Sharjah, and want to know if it is safe and good living in Sharjah itself or it's better to live in Dubai and comute everyday?
> 
> What about International Schools in Sharjah? I have 3 years old kid and 1 comming..
> 
> Well guys, thank a lot for all the info you can provide me!!!


Can I suggest that you convert these amounts in AED? You might get more replies then


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^what he said...lol..we are just to lazy to think...


----------



## Jynxgirl

So pretty much 43k dirhams a month? You could easily manage on it but is really up to you. Some people will be able to save a good deal and others would just be managing by. 

If you live in Sharjah, schoolling will be in the 15 to 20k range. Schooling in Dubai will be 30 to 45k dirham range. Depends where you are in sharjah but you get a 3 bedroom villa in sharjah/ajman for 60 to 80k. Or you can live on the border in mirdiff and be looking at probly 110 to 140k. 

You can lease through a rental company like hertz or some such a corolla for 2200 dirhams or you can go for an suv for 3500 dir. If you choose to buy a vehicle, then you could get them much cheaper but wouldnt suggest buying until you knew you liked it and were going to stay for some time. Take a look at dubizzle and you will see many people trying to sell one year old cars on the cheap because they are leaving. 

Have no idea if this is a good salary for you compared to what you are getting now nor without any info on what you will be doing.


----------

